# Sheetrock And Insulation Question



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've used R15 fiberglass in my 2x4 walls
New 2x6 walls I use R19
Spray foam will give you the most Rvalue I think

What is the electric like ?
With the walls open that is the time to do electric


----------



## kn1564 (Apr 19, 2010)

Electric was also on the list, as well as all in wall plumbing. while i was doing this stuff. My wife is just sitting here rolling her eyes saying 1 project turns into let's rebuild the house we just bought.

as far as the R15 I know it works I am just wanting to make sure that there maybe isn't a better option.

What part of the Boston area are you from, I actually spent 10 of my youthful and trouble causing years in Haverhill.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You will learn that fiberglass batt insulation is a poor choice just looking at R-value: http://www.explainthatstuff.com/heatinsulation.html http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11620
http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/a...ial-and-Commercial-Insulation/?&printable=yes

It also does nothing to stop air leaks around wiring, plumbing, etc. – you need to seal these as you find them, as well as additional steps: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rs/air-barriers2014airtight-drywall-approach/


For your location of 714 zip, R-13 is recommended in the stud wall, remember that is the rock-bottom minimum: http://www.ornl.gov/cgi-bin/cgiwrap?user=roofs&script=ZipTable/ins_fact.pl

I would drywall over it, just for the fire safety concern: http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/pdf2003/crame03a.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

If you plan to re-side your house, then putting 1" of rigid foam under the siding is your best option. If not, I'd consider spray foam maybe with rigid foam on the inside to prevent thermal conduction thru the studs


----------

